# Mango and Papaya !



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 4, 2011)

Checked the recipe list but no joy. *Mangos and Papaya *are 'cheap as chips' down the vegetable market at present. Anyone got a suitable recipe using the fruit and not canned or juice? Cheers and thanks in advance.  Tony.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 4, 2011)

I have never used either fruit but what I do know is that the larger the fruit the more pounds you want to use per gallon of wine so my suggestion to you is find a Peach recipe and adjust to your fruit


----------



## Wiz (Nov 4, 2011)

Living in Coata Rica, mangoes and papayas are cheap. I've made both.

Mango - 5 gallons
25# peeled and seeded mangoes
10# sugar to s.g.1090 -abv-13.3%
Red Star Pasteur Champagne yeast
Campden 5
12 1/2 tsp acid blend to .60
2 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 1/4 tannin
5 tsp yeast nutrient
2# sugar to baksweeten to 1012

Papaya - 6 gallons
28# peeled papaya
9# sugar to s.g. 1075 - abv-11.0%
Red Star Pasteur Champagne Yeast
6 campden
5 tsp acid blend to .60
1 1/4 tsp tannin
6 tsp yeast nutrient
I backsweetened to taste to semi-dry

Hope this helps.

Mike

6 tsp yeast nutrient


----------

